# Best Watch For Jihad?



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

thinking of jolly well helpng the bro's in zim, what watch should i take to support the MDC?


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

w.h.s said:


> thinking of jolly well helpng the bro's in zim, what watch should i take to support the MDC?


Take a Casio calculator watch....this will help in the vote counting NOT...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

stay off the crack mate :nono:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

w.h.s said:


> thinking of jolly well helpng the bro's in zim, what watch should i take to support the MDC?


Don't think a watch is needed, although an AK47 might!


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

lookee, im for omah Agh'HA heeallah abamma!


----------



## Shikar (Feb 10, 2008)

About four battalions of armoured infantry?!


----------



## jungun (Aug 3, 2007)

smoke on baby...


----------

